# Amarok 2 und IPod

## genmich

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen Amarok 2 mit meinem IPod ans laufen zu bekommen? Amarok 1.4 lief einwandfrei, dann hab ich auch KDE 4.2 + Amarok 2 geupdated und jetzt geht mein IPod nicht mehr.

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-2.0.1.1  USE="ipod opengl semantic-desktop -daap -debug -ifp -kdeprefix -mp3tunes -mp4 -mtp -njb"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgpod-0.7.0  USE="gtk hal python -doc -test" 0 kB

hald läuft und der IPod wird unter /mnt/ipod gemounted.

Jemand eine Idee was noch fehlt?

danke

----------

## TheAlamo

Hi,

im mittleren Bereich des Amarok-Fensters Rechtsklicken - "Miniprogramm Hinzufügen" - runterscrollen - Media-Player auswählen.

Das habe ich auch erstmal verzweifelt gesucht. Die Benutzeroberfläche vom Amarok2 ist soo bescheuert.

Und sei vorsichtig, ich lass Amarok nicht mehr an meinen Ipod ran. Das ist alles noch sooo instabil. Hat mir die Datenbank auf dem Ipod komplett versenkt.

----------

## genmich

Hab ich gemacht, aber in dem Miniprogramm ist leider nichts. Mit der Oberfläche hast du zwar recht, aber das wäre mir egal solange es läuft  :Smile:  Wird sich bestimmt ändern, es gab ja einige sehr gute neue Mock-ups nachdem die 2.0 rauskam. Noch ne Idee wodran es liegen könnte?

----------

## firefly

eventuell musst du noch mtp und ifp aktivieren

----------

## tux2

wann hast du amarok installiert?

seit dem 10.02 ist ein patch mit eingeflossen, der probleme mit ipod behebt. ggf amarok neu emergen.

----------

## genmich

Ich hab gerade mal ein --sync gemacht und mit mtp und ifp neu emerged. Leider auch keine Besserung, das Miniprogramm ist immer noch leer. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass bei "angeschlossene Geräte" in der Taskleiste nichts kommt, wenn ich den IPod anschließe. Bei meinem UMTS Stick zeigt er die Datenpartition (also ein CD Laufwerk) an. Kann das sein, dass noch was beim KDE installiert werden muss?

----------

## TheAlamo

unter "angeschlossene Geräte" ist er bei mir zu sehen. Der Fehler scheint also nichts mit Amarok zu tun zu haben.

@tux2

danke für den Tipp mit dem Patch -jetzt klappts auch mit der aktuellen libgpod.

Trotzdem werde ich vorerst nichts von der lokalen Sammlung auf den Ipod übertragen. Solange Amarok diese grausligen Probleme mit der eigenen Datenbank hat (Beispielsweise "Datei-Leichen in dynamischen Playlists", und den Fehler habe nicht nur ich beobachtet) ist mir das viel zu gefährlich.

----------

## genmich

Hab mal udev und hal auf die neusten Version geupdatet und jetzt gehts. Sowohl im Device Manager als auch im Amarok ist mein Ipod drinnen. Aber ich hab keine Plan, wie ich Podcasts auf den Ipod bekomme  :Smile: 

----------

